# Greetings from the land of fire and microbrews



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello to all the other Halloween fanatics. I'm a yard haunter from Central Oregon that started actively decorating in 2008. I've been looking forward to working on this years props as soon as I can clear out my garage/workspace and hope to finish my cemetery fence upgrade this year. (I work for a wildland fire/Disaster relief contractor which can tie up my summers) 
Always looking for new methods and tips as I increase my haunter's repertoire.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, tjc


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the forum, tjc


 Thank you for the welcome and greetings from a fellow Survivor(saw your response in the mastectomy thread). Just passed my first anniversary of remission.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome ....you'll find a lot of things here!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome tjc67! Hubby and I are also yard haunters! Hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome fellow Oregonian to HF! I used to live in Central Oregon for about 4 years and then moved back to the Willamette Valley where I'm from. Glad to find another yard haunter in the midst.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!

Fire and microbrews.....2 of my favorite things!
But seriously, I respect your line of work. Firemen are true hero's. Thanks for serving and fighting the good fight!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Hallow and Welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! You're going to love it here.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. And congratulations on your first anniversary. You really need to celebrate that one.


----------



## Haunted Lore (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum!! :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## DannyC (Aug 7, 2013)

*Central Oregon*

I am also from Central Oregon and would be interested in seeing your haunt and sharing ideas and labor on joint projects. Would like to see your fence as I am going to attempt one this year. Working on 4 gravestones for the yard right now.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wispurs said:


> welcome


LOL love this!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------

